# Jeffries JMX monoflap saddle



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know about the monoflap, but the one horse I hunted had a Jefferies Hawk event saddle and I loved it. Comfortable for the 4 or 5 hours and secure over rough ground and jumping coops, often up/down hill, and the horse had a big back cracking jump. Also did flat work and jumped in the ring with it. I am tallish and thin with a long thigh and had no trouble with knee roll location. I think they are about $1800 new.
hope that helps


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I had the Jeffries Flyover mono flap and LOVED IT. I sold it because it didn't fit my horse. I wish I would have sold the horse instead of the saddle!

I'm really long hip to knee, and it fit perfect. It was also comfortable, light, and the contact to the horse was amazing!


----------



## margotc (Jun 3, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I have a JMX and I love it. I have short legs and it really helped me stay in the tack when things did not go well. My instructor also teached pony club and she has borrowed the saddle to help kids going for ratings to be in a more correct position. Highly recommend it.


----------

